# Clausing 8530 Mill - $6500 (los gatos, CA)



## MrWhoopee

Mill - tools - by owner - sale
					

This is one of the best 8530 Clausing milling machine in existence. It is easy to find a junker...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## benmychree

He must really like it a lot!  For that price, you could buy a real mill ---- maybe that is what he wants to do.


----------



## MrWhoopee

I thought the one for $2650 was asking a lot. Apparently they are much more of a mill than I knew.


----------



## benmychree

MrWhoopee said:


> I thought the one for $2650 was asking a lot. Apparently they are much more of a mill than I knew.


Indeed!  kinda the same as $2,000 7" shapers ---


----------



## Aaron_W

Well good luck with that.

It is a nice example and that roll around base is probably worth an extra $100 or so but if he gets half of the asking price at it will still be the most expensive 8520/30 I've seen sell. I've only seen one offered at more than $3000 and it included shipping in the price.

The other one that was asking $2650 (and sold in about 36 hours) included a DRO, power feed and more tooling than this one.


----------



## Buffalo21

That table looks almost virginal!!  My new Jet mill wasn’t that clean when I got it and I cut the shrink-wrap off


----------



## markba633csi

Put it in a museum and charge admission
Step right up folks!  See the incredible virgin mill!  Never touched by mortal hands!  Never soiled by mortal chips!


----------



## frankly2

I acquired mine 10 years ago for $500, a 8520 in very good condition. Can’t see how anyone would part with that much for a small knee mill when you can get a 9 X 49  for around the same price.


----------



## mmcmdl




----------



## BGHansen

Not adding anything other than an attempt at humor.  Must have been machining gold or platinum and is including the swarf with the mill.  I feel sorry for anyone who takes it at that price, unaware of true market price and paid way too much.  Could buy are really nice PM machine and a lathe for $6500.  Expect that ad to be revised over time.

Bruce


----------



## Janderso

I’ll pass.


----------



## Buffalo21

That’s roughly twice what I paid for a  new Jet JVM-836


----------



## ChrisAttebery

Well, he's from Los Gatos. There's a different economy there.


----------



## ACHiPo

ChrisAttebery said:


> Well, he's from Los Gatos. There's a different economy there.


Well, it's a "Gentleman's Mill" doncha know?!


----------



## eeler1

If you don't ask, it's a sure thing you won't get that price.  But if you do ask, then there just might be a fool looking to part ways with their money.


----------

